
How to Protect Your Photos from Bit Rot - jmathai
https://medium.com/@jmathai/how-to-protect-your-photos-from-bit-rot-9d0c6998121f#.lnv4c9vp0
======
Bugseverywhere
Interesting stuff. Multiple backups are key

~~~
jmathai
Agree. Multiple backups alone won't protect you from bit rot though. But they
are definitely the foundation because without them you have no chance.

